# valleyraceway and hobbies



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi guys were going too start indoor road course in september 1/12 scale is looking good we run carpet oval on fridays right now the track is 60 by 28 new carpet with amb and personals all indoor pitting down and upstairs with parts and food we are located on I79 exit 133 are number is 304-363-2007 or 304-367-1570 my home we also have an outdoor off road thanks hope too see you guys


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

What city & state are you located in?

Thanks!


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

*valleyraceway*

sorry guys its in fairmont wv. about 10 minutes from morgantown


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

When are we going to race the roadcourse? -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

As soon as you get that Xray in gear...the RDX is gunnin' for you. Gotta get a 12th scale too, see if DC can hook that up in a "sponsorship" package for you. After all, you brought home the State Championship for him and DC Grafix. Must be why he's working all those jobs and not racing with us. Of course, Hebb could take his oval Pro-4 out and still beat us.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

I think only me and you will running Touring, all those guys want to do is Touring Oval. -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Todd has his JRX-S...surely that thing is too sweet to only turn left? To each his own I guess, Ky. I think John is setting up his TC4 to be an oval thing too. *shrug*


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Not John too! We gotta do something with all these old guys just wanting to turn left. -Ky


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Reverse the steering in their radios? That'll fix something... In other news, check the Steel City Forum...they're discussing a warmup event for the indoor champs in Cleveland or a Roar event. Pretty exciting no? If you need a ride (even though it's an event in the working with no date set)...pile in the Suby.


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be there. I was talking to Todd lastnight and he's going to run the JRXS in a Dirt Late Model Touring Oval Class, and roadcourse. Hey for 2WD, do you want to run MOD with me. There are only 3 stockers mostly, and about that in mod, i figured we could combine with those guys. We'll get our butts handed to us by Kirby, and Todd, but at least there will be more than just 2 buggys racing. -Ky


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

I Am Going Too Start Road Course In September. 12th And Touring Cars There Are Some Guys That Have Touring Cars That Run Oval So We Are Going Too Run Late Model Bodys For People Who Dont Or Cant Turn Left Lol.......


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry Right Lol.....


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

.....


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Todd, who all are you a dealer for? I need some Parma, HUDY, and Xray parts. I wanted to order a couple Team Brood motors, and Promatch batteries, but didnt think you had any connections with either of those. Thanks- Ky


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

I can get it all ky you need too try these batt. I have in stock come and look I also have pro match of my own and can get them but these batt. are incredible


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

road course is starting fridays at 7:00 on sept.30th we will be running before that but fridays will be are night too fly!!!! when its cold


----------



## KyLayfield (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey Todd, could you post on here when my stuff comes in? Thanks -Ky


----------



## valleyraceway (Aug 2, 2005)

KY I have your batteries and motor


----------

